

Comparing Wearables: Fitbit Flex vs. Jawbone Up and More - swamp40
http://allthingsd.com/20130715/fitbit-flex-vs-jawbone-up-and-more-a-wearables-comparison/?mod=tweet&utm_content=buffer555b4&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer

======
swamp40
It's slightly ironic that these $100-$199 devices are compared using a $30
pedometer as the gold standard.

